# My Link text feature



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I purchased a 2014 Cruze TD and the My Link radio did not have the text notification feature. This is supposed to be on select 2014 model GM vehicles and the Cruze is one of them. I have been working with Hendrick Chevrolet in Cary NC on this issue. What they did was confirm that my 2014 Cruze did not have that feature. They ordered me a new 2016 My Link radio and installed it. Now I have the texting feature. 

I know that some out there don't like this feature but I do only in the sense that it will let me know that I have received a text. So many times I have gotten home only to find the text on my phone after the fact that my family wanted me to pick something up at the store on my way home. We live out in the middle of nowhere and so this helps to keep trips down and not wasting time and fuel.

I can say that Hendrick Chevrolet has been the best at taking care of me. I highly recommend them. They even washed my car.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

So a 2016 radio will go into a 2014? Hmmmmm.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Unless I miss understood them, it is a 16 radio. I was hoping to have the guide lines for my back up camera, but no luck.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

a 2016 classic is basically the same car as the 14


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

BlueTopaz said:


> I was hoping to have the guide lines for my back up camera, but no luck.


Arrrrgh. That was introduced in the 2015 MY, IIRC. Drat.


----------



## superdad (Apr 3, 2015)

I had a Samsung galaxy edge and when I paired the Bluetooth it would read my text messages to me. Now I have a Iphone and it dosent do that. Not sure why


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I have a MotoG paired in my 2014 Cruze. It does the text notification and reading.


----------



## NewLac (Sep 2, 2015)

My Cruze notifies me when I have a text, reads it to me, but I can't reply to a text unless I pick my phone up. I'm using a iPhone.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

superdad said:


> I had a Samsung galaxy edge and when I paired the Bluetooth it would read my text messages to me. Now I have a Iphone and it dosent do that. Not sure why


Go to your Iphone settings, bluetooth, choose vehicle, then turn on notifications. If you don't have a button to turn on "show notifications" then your radio doesn't support it. That was what was wrong with my old radio.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Mine worked great with my Android phone, once my phone upgraded, its spotty at best. Sometimes I get notifications, sometimes I don't.


----------



## superdad (Apr 3, 2015)

I was able to get it to work with my iphone. as far as replying to a text. You can make and save reply's in mylink


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

Turning the notifications on in the iPhone settings worked for me. I cant reply, but as mentioned above Ill have to see where I can create a 'reply'


----------

